# Guitar Hero



## nickt (Apr 4, 2008)

I was wondering what most of you have to say about guita hero or rock band,. 


do you reckon playing the game is beneficial for aspiring musicians or is it simply a waste of time. 

I like cause I feel it improves , not so much my guitar skills, but rather my appreciation for musical composition and structure !!!! 

do u agree !?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anything that gets anyone playing the guitar is fine by me.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Good for learning to use all your fingers. Gives interest to those who might one day get a guitar thanks to it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

it's a fun game. helps build dexterity too.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

It does help with fingering. My sister is proof heh, but she got frustrated fast on real guitar, same with alot of people who think because they're good at guitar hero they'll do well on a real guitar.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Guitar Hero may develop a specific hand/eye/ear coordination, but has little to do with actually playing music.
> 
> I can recite almost every episode of "Seinfeld" word for word, beat for beat, but I have no illusions that I am a comedian, an actor, or a comic-actor.


Very good point, my nephew started playing guitar hero, only after learning to play a real guitar first.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Southpark had an interesting episode on the game, Guitar Zero. "Imagine what they would accomplish if they actually took the time to learn a real instrument."


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Southpark had an interesting episode on the game, Guitar Zero. "Imagine what they would accomplish if they actually took the time to learn a real instrument."



+1

Surprisingly, playing NHL 07 didn't make me a better hockey player.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

obviously the game isn't the same as playing guitar. that's why it's called a _game._
*shakes head*


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I can play guitar pretty well, but I can't play Guitar Hero AT ALL! My fingers just want to look for strings and frets like it was real guitar, and it's kinda funny. The only good thing I can see about the game is that it DOES make some kids want to try the guitar for real. The downside of that is that they have to put down GH pretty much for good to learn to play a real guitar, and a lot of them are too hooked on the vid games to do that.
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> I can play guitar pretty well, but I can't play Guitar Hero AT ALL! My fingers just want to look for strings and frets like it was real guitar, and it's kinda funny.


I feel the same way.

Also here's something I found online--one of those things where you're looking at something else & follow a link--and there you go--something kind of cool.

Here's an earlier attempt at a guitar hero type game--some obvious differences--but thought someone here might be interested-
Rocking and rolling with your PC
and
virtual guitar


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I tried both Guitar Hero III and Rock Band last night at a friends place. They are both great games but I really enjoyed Rock Band. So much so, that I will have to put my gear obsession aside and pick up the game itself. I played guitar, my buddy played bass, my son was on the drums and my friends daughter sang. It was a hoot. Great tunes as well.

Will likely not make me a better guitar player.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I finally tried RB and GHIII. Really fun! My friend figured I'd be good at it because I'm a musician... he hee.. NOT! Of course real guitar skill doesn't translate at all either direction. It's a timing game, so rhythm helps, but I was wondering if it would be easier with the sound off and just using visual cues. The button presses are in time with the music and the visual indicator, but don't seem to relate to the melody at all. 

I think it would be more comfortable playing 'guitar' using a keyboard or a regular game controller - is that possible?

I just read about the upcoming GH - World Tour:

....unveiled plans for its next installment, "Guitar Hero: World Tour," which for the first time adds drums and vocals to the mix in a bid to compete with rival "Rock Band." An added twist for the expected fourth-quarter release: The game's "music studio" feature enables users to compose and record tracks and share them online.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robboman said:


> I finally tried RB and GHIII. Really fun! My friend figured I'd be good at it because I'm a musician... he hee.. NOT! Of course real guitar skill doesn't translate at all either direction. It's a timing game, so rhythm helps, but I was wondering if it would be easier with the sound off and just using visual cues. The button presses are in time with the music and the visual indicator, but don't seem to relate to the melody at all.


I think some songs translate better, I've found a few songs here and there where you can get into the groove and not so much look at the notes. Then like you say, there are songs you'd be better off not hearing the music.

But now that I think about it, the difficultly level plays a part in how many notes you have to play in correspondence to what you are hearing. The harder you go in difficulty allows you hear and play more than see and play.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just bought GH III this afternoon. I think I may be up late tonight.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Just bought GH III this afternoon. I think I may be up late tonight.


After playing for an hour straight look away from the TV at the furniture in your room. Who needs weed, GH make the furntiture in the room move.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I played for about 5 hours over the last couple of nights - didn't get much sleep. Great game. But...How do I beat Tom Morello in the guitar war??? By the end of the challenge I am ahead on my Rock meter and have made him miss notes with various "weapons" but in the last 20 seconds or so he just pulls ahead and beats my ass and I have no notes to play...What's happening? Help!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

You got to build your attacks and survive his first one. Then hit him with one and then right after when he's about to play again hit with another.

Trading attacks back and forth will just end up with him beating you in the end.

It's even worst when dealing with Slash later.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Well atleast Guitar Hero is funding the real guitar companies. Kids with rich dads will buy them a Gibson Les Paul because they decide they want to rock out JUST LIKE SLASH. Then they find out real guitar isn't as easy as guitar hero, and quit.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

i have GH2 and 3... 3 is so much better than the second one. the second one would put a 5 minute solo in a stooges song... it ddint make sense to me.. but the 3rd one sticks to playing the actual song. i enjoy them, but it sure doesnt make we want to put down a real guitar... still fun tho

i also agree with the statement that just becuase you are a good guitar player wont make you good at guitar hero. my friend is probably the most talented guitarist i know and he is hooorrriiibbbbllleee at the game... plays for 10 seconds and then gets mad and trys to finger tap...... doesnt end well

not like this kid

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y5a5aqkRcsQ&feature=related


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That looked like me playing last night except I missed most of the notes. That kid should pick up a real instrument and give it a go. As a matter of fact, so should I. GH3 = guilty pleasure.

Anyone try the Aerosmith one??


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> That looked like me playing last night except I missed most of the notes. That kid should pick up a real instrument and give it a go. As a matter of fact, so should I. GH3 = guilty pleasure.
> 
> Anyone try the Aerosmith one??


Yah, I did. It's neat in that you have video footage from the bands talking about the big shows in their career. As you move to each venue you get new interviews with the band.

It's a little short. Though I really liked their choices for non Aerosmith songs.

All and all it's the easiest of the 3 so far. I finished it on Hard without even failing a song. Can't say the same for GHII and and I never was able to finish GH III on hard.


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent game for finger stretches. green--->Orange= 3 fret stretch


----------



## Furified (Aug 19, 2008)

I use the guitar hero controller for other things than guitar.. kjdr


----------



## nezumi (Nov 1, 2008)

I read the other day that guitar sales and demand for lessons are on the increase due to these guitar video games.

I haven't had the chance to try any yet. We have a Wii. I see they have Wii music out now, has anyone tried it?

play on


----------

